# Our 2011 Freeze Your Butt Tourney trip



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

I must say it was chilly this morning, however once the sun broke through it was down right pleasant out there today.

Mark and I had a pretty good day on the water. We managed to catch a decent bag as well.

I think the highlight of the day was Mark catching BK's secret Catfish house and tearing a roof plank off.

Thankfully all but one 17" Sauger were male. I felt pretty bad about keeping that 19 3/4" Sauger until I found out it was male.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice


----------

